# Cup Holder Ashtray



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

Does anyone have the cup holder ashtray with chrome lid?

If so could you provide part number please. Perfect for change etc as the cup holder doesn't fit much in.

Thanks


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

I went to get one from Leicester Audi but was put off by the price, from memory it was £42 + vat.

It is shown on their parts database, sorry haven't got the code.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh my, people actually smoke in that beautiful interior?

My passengers will be having to remove their shoes, never mind lighting a ***.

Anyway, this may help.

http://www.audipartsdirect.co.uk/produc ... _420087017

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Hmmm wonder if I should just take the one out the A3 before I trade it in...?


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks. Haha seri aren't no smoking. The cup holder is useless in size so going to use that to fill the space. Possibly store hand gel for passengers before they get in


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

sherry13 said:


> Oh my, people actually smoke in that beautiful interior?
> 
> My passengers will be having to remove their shoes, never mind lighting a ***.
> 
> ...


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

I have it 

Here is the info:

3aa.857.951b
Zsb

3aa.853.377b

Pa6gf+tpe
Ktk

Thats all mumbo jumbo from it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Ha noticed this in some cup holders in cars on here, in the brochure and also in reviews of other Audi in Audi Driver mag.

Thought it was a flask of some sort. TBH tempted to get this as the silver round top with Audi logo looks pretty cool in the centre console by the arm rest. Don't smoke and also don't take food and drink into the car either so might as well cover the big hole up. Will get it just for cosmetic reasons. 8)


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

I bought one for the same reason, it's an inexpensive trinket that looks cool 8) 
It's sat on my desk until the car arrives.


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

I keep a supply of mint imperials in mine.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

So ordered the below

http://www.audipartsdirect.co.uk/produc ... _420087017

they only took 3 days to answer my query which I found out in the mean time and ordered it anyhow back on Monday.

Also they use UKMail who don't deliver on a Saturday when I am home cause I am working during the week to earn the money to buy their products.

Never mind will have to wait till Good Friday for it maybe.


----------



## james88 (Feb 9, 2016)

I ordered this from eBay. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201373801218? ... EBIDX%3AIT

Took exactly 2 weeks from China to be delivered. The only downside being that the top is actually plastic and sprayed silver. Having said that, its a great quality finish. Its only the plastic moulding marks inside that give it away. All in all very happy for £17.36 I paid. Would choose this over a £50-70 genuine one any day. I don't actually smoke, it will only house loose change and spare SD cards. I just need the TT to go with it now....


----------



## velovite (Jan 19, 2016)

Asked same question on forum a couple of weeks ago and ended up buying part number 420087017.
Had to file down the plastic "fins" on the side of the cup to make it fit properly but it it works fine, looks good with shiny metal lid and allows armrest to move forward fully.


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

Mr R said:


> Hmmm wonder if I should just take the one out the A3 before I trade it in...?


I did, but it doesn't quite fit. Slightly different sizes I suppose.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

david.beeston said:


> Mr R said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm wonder if I should just take the one out the A3 before I trade it in...?
> ...


That's clever of Audi to make them slightly different!!!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Might get some of these to go with the pretend ashtray.


----------



## jonnyfRS (Jul 31, 2019)

First of all Hi everyone!

Been lurking for a while, and just signed up to share some knowledge. Recently took ownership of a Nardo TTRS Quiet model last week

I have been trying to locate a TT 8S Ashtray to fit in the cupholder - there are a couple of topics on this but none that conclusively answer questions

I believe that there was no option on the 8S to have the smokers package in the UK - Hence why its difficult to source the correct part anywhere it seems! I even scoured foreign Ebays with very little success.

I have now finally sourced the correct part and include a link to a page where they can be bought

Part number from Audi is 8S0857951 - Although i have seen 3AA857951b which a member has mentioned on here previously

https://www.online-teile.com/oem-kataloge/ - You need to select Audi, input the part number (8S0857951) and you get taken to the Audi Gen Parts page with the option to buy.

If you register with the the main katalog page, you can see parts diagram and find any other gen parts you need aswell, if not able to source in the UK etc.

Hope it helps some!

Cheers


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

james88 said:


> I ordered this from eBay. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201373801218? ... EBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Took exactly 2 weeks from China to be delivered. The only downside being that the top is actually plastic and sprayed silver. Having said that, its a great quality finish. Its only the plastic moulding marks inside that give it away. All in all very happy for £17.36 I paid. Would choose this over a £50-70 genuine one any day. I don't actually smoke, it will only house loose change and spare SD cards. I just need the TT to go with it now....
> 
> ...


Sensible choice. Looks good.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> david.beeston said:
> 
> 
> > Mr R said:
> ...


 Think you mean 'typical' of Audi. :evil:


----------



## Synyster (Jul 20, 2020)

jonnyfRS said:


> First of all Hi everyone!
> 
> Been lurking for a while, and just signed up to share some knowledge. Recently took ownership of a Nardo TTRS Quiet model last week
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks a lot for your answer, but I have a question, 8S0857951 and 3AA857951B are the same parts? Because 8S0857951 costs 89€, 3AA857951B costs about 45-50€. Do you know the dimensions of 8S0857951? Thanks


----------

